# TH Marine Micro Jack Plate



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I run a 14.5 skimmer 25hp yamaha with a atlas micro jacker. I like it alot. I run a 6 gal tank in the back and a battery up front.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

@CPurvis your skiff looks awesome! Thanks for the response and photos. Are you running any trim tabs?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> View attachment 61656


Have you tried placing the fuel tank under the bow? Most small skiffs, well almost any skiff performance benefits from minimum accessories at the stern.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GraySkimmer said:


> @CPurvis your skiff looks awesome! Thanks for the response and photos. Are you running any trim tabs?


No i thought about it and am still thinking about it but havnt pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Have you tried placing the fuel tank under the bow? Most small skiffs, well almost any skiff performance benefits from minimum accessories at the stern.


I thought about it and probably would but my tank wont fit through the hatch. So to distribute the weight i usually just throw a couple of jugs of water in the cooler on the bow. When fishing 2 people its not necessary.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> I thought about it and probably would but my tank wont fit through the hatch. So to distribute the weight i usually just throw a couple of jugs of water in the cooler on the bow. When fishing 2 people its not necessary.


You can probably find a poly or certainly aluminum tank that will fit your space or enlarge your space opening.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> You can probably find a poly or certainly aluminum tank that will fit your space or enlarge your space opening.


I'll have to look into that. Thanks Im always looking into things to make my skiff better.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

I recently got a great deal on a 146 too although mine is with the 20 hp tohatsu. I feel it's mounted and trimmed properly but tossed around the idea of adding the vance kickup plate. My fishing is pretty exclusive to low tide and flood tide. When exploring new areas I'm usually finding a shoal or two. I would like the benefit of kick up alone.

I also want some better performance in turning. Not sure how this would affect that aspect of the skiff.

What plate was recommended to you by skimmer? and great boat where was that photo taken

https://www.vancemfg.com/product-p/jpl9638-gen3.htm


https://www.instagram.com/p/BuJg2MWjZ6K/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Load distribution=cheap performance


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had one. It will probably weigh around 26 pounds. Also, if you motor is a clamp on model, you'll need to order that piece as well.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I had one. It will probably weigh around 26 pounds. Also, if you motor is a clamp on model, you'll need to order that piece as well.


my question was answered by the subject... TH Marine

were you talking about the TH marine or the Vance?


----------

